# Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia from Borneo with a pink and yellow colored spathe shaped like a corkscrew before opening. Source - Robbey Van Hansen in Malang, Indonesia.


----------



## bdoss1985 (Aug 14, 2014)

Awesome

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

Sweetness! Beautiful flower, really love the pink!


----------

